# Peel 'N Eat Shrimp - T&T



## *amy* (Feb 1, 2008)

I threw this together with ingredients I had on hand, so can't give you exact measurements/amounts. It's a messy dish, so have a bowl to toss your shrimp shells in, & lotsa napkins. 

Rinse & clean shell-on shrimp (the larger the better). Put the shrimp on a baking pan, drizzle w olive oil, sprinkle w freshly-ground black pepper, & salt, a few squeezes of fresh lemon juice, a good dose of worcestershire sauce & Tabasco (to taste). I cut about a stick of butter into pats & put that on top of the shrimp, then put under the broiler for about 10 minutes. Don't overcook.

Heat a loaf of crusty bread in the oven, just till warm. Pour the cooked shrimp into individual serving bowls, w sliced warm crusty bread on the side. Dip the bread into the pan juices to sop it up - & peel & eat away at the shrimp.

Note: One of my fave Chinese take out/eat in restaurants has a fab peel 'n eat shrimp dish, I'm hoping to dupicate. I may change out the seasonings & see what I come up with...or ask for some suggestions.

Another idea to change it out, might be some parmesan cheese, minced scallions/green onions & garlic. Still working on it. ;-)


----------



## pdswife (Feb 1, 2008)

That sounds GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *amy* (Feb 1, 2008)

pdswife said:


> That sounds GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ooooh, it's so good, pds.... Get the biggest shrimp you can find... prawns, & lotsa lotsa napkins. YUM!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 1, 2008)

I love dipping bread in sauces.  Messy is good by the way!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes Indeed!!!! Love BBQed Swimps!!! One of my favorites!!! Especially when the juices run off your elbow!! MMmm MMmmm Good!


----------



## tupperware (Feb 1, 2008)

*this one is quick and very good*

put thawed peeled shrimp in a bowl and salt and pepper it, stir in 1 teaspoon per pound.

Stir several times in the next 15 minutes.

In another bowl mix 1/4 stick of Butter the juice of one Lemon (I sometimes add it's zest also),one smashed and chopped clove of Garlic and Parsley.

I find that medium work best but use whatever is on sale.

Put a heavy frying pan on high heat, add a small amount of oil, just enough to cover the bottom.

When the oil is hot enough to just start to smoke.

Add one layer of shrimp.

BY YOUR WATCH, 1 MINUTE.

Remove from the heat and turn them all over quickly.

Now back on the heat FOR 30 SECONDS.

Remove from the heat add the Butter mix, cover and let sit

Until the Butter melts shake to coat the shrimp.

Pour on a platter and watch them disappear.

Let me know how you like this one.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 1, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Yes Indeed!!!! Love BBQed Swimps!!! One of my favorites!!! Especially when the juices run off your elbow!! MMmm MMmmm Good!


 

A scene from Tom Jones comes to mind. lol.  Yep, be close to a shower.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 1, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I love dipping bread in sauces. Messy is good by the way!!


 
Another happy dunker, here. Use to be a restaurant called Killer Shrimp.  They described their shrimp dish/eating in a similar method -- mopping/sopping/dunking up the juices from the bowl with hunks of bread.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 2, 2008)

This sounds similar to what we get at the Chinese restaurant near us, but without the greasy batter. We really like it with the heavy salt and pepper, plus they stir fry in some jalapeño peppers to go with it. Just the crust gets to greasy for us.
So I am thinking yours, with jalapeños instead of Tabasco would be great! And I love the dipping idea as well!
Thanks!


----------

